# Documents??



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all

I've seen the sticky about getting documents notarised and am in the process of organising this before I come out in June. I'm just a bit confused as to whether I need to do anything else e.g. register my documents with the UAE embassy in London or with the Foreign and Commonwealth Office. Can anyone who's moved out recently advise? 

Thanks!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I've done it all from home before (in the US), and this was a NIGHTMARE. There is another option: If you just bring your docs to the UAE (as they are), there are companies that will get them verified for you for about 1300 dirhams. We're moving back to the UAE, and this is what I plan to do simply to save myself the headache.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Cairogal : ) I have so much to do before I come out anything I can do to reduce the hassle is welcome!


----------



## Roadster (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

My husband moved out on Thursday and I plan to follow in a month.

We got all documents notarised before going to the UAE my husband went down to London from Leeds to get it done. First he went to the the foreign office and then went to the UAE embassy (they close at 1pm - if you want documents done in a day they will charge an extra £10 per document!). The documents we got notarised were:

Birth certificates - whole family
Marriage certificate
Highest education certificate i.e Degree

The education certificates need to be certified by a solictior - the Foreign office sent my husband round the corner to get his done.

If you do plan a trip down to London make sure you get there very early as you need to get to the UAE embassy before it closes.

I am sure you can get it all done in Dubai however all the advice on here and from friends out there suggests we got it done before we went.

Sorry if I have confused you but just thought I would go through the process with you.

Kind Regards


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You can get documents notarised whilst you are in Dubai, but usually by sending them back to the UK. Best to get everything sorted before you leave.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You can get documents notarised whilst you are in Dubai, but usually by sending them back to the UK. Best to get everything sorted before you leave.



Im with Elphaba

Do it before you come...saves a lot of hassle


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone - it looks like on balance I'm better off spending some time on this before I arrive. I don't fly out until 8th June so hopefully will get it sorted before then. 

PS - love the Agatha Christie quote Elphaba, very true!


----------

